# Her Reluctant Bodyguard - contemporary inspirational romance



## Jennette Green (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking for a while, and have finally  decided it is time to post my new romance novel, _Her Reluctant Bodyguard_. It's been receiving some wonderful reviews on Amazon, and from other sites, as well. Rebecca Lynn of The Pen & Muse writes:

_"There are no words. Honestly, there are no words to explain how much I loved this book. This is probably one of the absolute best books I have ever read in my entire life. I just don't know where to begin." -- Rebecca Lynn, The Pen & Muse &#8230;full book review_

Here is a little about it:

*Alexa's dream job becomes a threat to her life...*

When English pop star Colin Radcliffe asks Alexa to write his biography and tour with him in Europe, she is thrilled-until she begins to receive death threats.

To her dismay, Colin puts her under the 24/7 protection of his Italian chief bodyguard, Jamison Constanzo-a man with whom she's clashed from day one. If only she could spend more time with her perfect man, Colin, rather than spending all of her days with this black-hearted thorn in her side!

Alexa struggles to control her flip attitude toward Jamison. Why does opening up her heart to him feel almost as dangerous as dealing with the stalker's threats? But when the killer strikes, Jamison is the only one she can turn to&#8230;

An excerpt is available on the Kindle page for Her Reluctant Bodyguard.

Kindle prices is $3.99, print is $10.79 
_
Thanks for reading!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jennette--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Jennette Green (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Betsy; and Braveart, thank you for stopping by, and for your encouraging comment!  

Have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife loves books like these! I'll try to pick them up for her in the next few weeks... 

Oh, and welcome to KB!


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

This sounds really good. I like inspirational romance.

www.caramarsi.com
Logan's Redemption-99 cents at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds good, I just sampled!  

Welcome to Kindleboards - the friendliest board in cyberspace!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought it and started it last night.  So far it's very good and I'm enjoying it.  Hopefully, I can finish it today.


----------



## Jennette Green (Jun 26, 2010)

My goodness, thank you so much everyone, for stopping by and reading this thread!  

911jason--Thank you for your comment, and if you buy the book for your wife, I hope she enjoys it!  And thank you for the warm welcome, as well. 

CaraMarsi27--Thank you for the encouraging comment!

stacydan--Thank you for taking the time to sample the book--I hope you enjoy it.  Thank you also, so much, for the warm welcome.  

Tatiana--Thank you for posting, and for purchasing the book, as well!  I am so glad you are enjoying it!  

I hope everyone has a wonderful Labor Day!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Jennette,

I finished the book and enjoyed it thoroughly.  Thank you for writing it.


----------



## Jennette Green (Jun 26, 2010)

Tatiana, I am so glad you enjoyed the book!  Thank you so much for taking the time to write and tell me what you thought of it. Your words are such an encouragement--I can't tell you how much!  

Hope you have a wonderful remainder of the week!


----------

